# General > Recommendations >  Wedding Planner Let me know your opinion

## littlemisssunshine

Hi

I am wondering if you can all help me I am currently looking into starting up a wedding and event planning company in the Caithness & Sutherland area. Just doing a bit of market research here so wondering if you could PM me with your opinions on this for example would you be interested in this kind of thing or do you think know one would use it. I'd be grateful for any opinions.

Thanks very much.  :Smile:

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Good luck with your new venture littlemisssunshine.

----------


## arana negra

Good luck with your new venture, I personally would not use a planner, I am sure many would love it.

First time round it was my mother and I had little say only on the dress as I rebelled and bought it myself one lunch time and the venue for reception wanted a different place from my sister. 

Second time round ( for us both ) and we wanted it to be ALL our own ideas and in our control. It was an amazing day all round  :Smile:

----------


## newpark

It is not a service I would use.  I loved planning my wedding with my Mum and bridesmaids love planning all the family parties and birthday parties.  Couldn't imagine asking someone who does not know us to plan something so important.  Good Luck with it though as I am sure there will be a lot of people who will love the help.

----------


## starry

I think if you can tap into the people who live away but want to get married up here then it would be great.

----------


## ashaw1

_I think you will find that someone does that already, Katy Gunn (KG Events) started up last year i believe!_

----------


## David Banks

You'll need to provide up-to-the minute reporting, and forecasting of the waiting time at the registrar's office.
Then, you'll need a manufacturer of commemorative pens for the document signing.
That'll pretty much take care o' things.

----------


## veralyn

Hi,

Just to make you aware there is Wedding & Events Planner in Caithness & Sutherland, KG Events. Katy is very helpful and conscious of the clients requirements. With several years experience in events planning and best of all she is reasonably priced and can cater for most of your needs.  I would use her again. 

Good luck in your new venture.

----------


## loneranger

Hi

Just to let you know there is someone already in Caithness doing this type of work Katy Gunn from KG Events - she does weddings, parties etc.  And is very good.

----------


## wifie

> You'll need to provide up-to-the minute reporting, and forecasting of the waiting time at the registrar's office.
> Then, you'll need a manufacturer of commemorative pens for the document signing.
> That'll pretty much take care o' things.



This is rather cynical Mr Banks - would you care to expand?

@ loneranger and veralyn - do you not read the preceeding posts before posting yourself?

Don't be too disheartened littlemisssunshine (that's a lot of s's).  There is always scope for competition.  This is not a service I would use but there may be others who would be interested.  Starry might have a point tho and a good knowledge of interesting marriage venues would be a good thing to look at.  How about event planning generally - not just weddings?  Good luck.

----------


## ack1

Hi 
As a few people have already said there is an event planner who started up at the tail end of last year. KG EVENTS... 
Katy has many years of event planning experience after working at a highly rated establishment for many years. 
She is reasonably priced and caters for everyone's needs from the biggest detail right down to the smallest. 
I would use her definately.   :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## *Martin*

There's already a lass that does it!!!!! 

Just in case no one had told you  :: 

Imagine 2 businesses the same???? Madness I tell thee!!!

Go for it if you want to give it a try. Personally I couldn't see there being a major demand though! Unless you were to maybe start importing brides (Non Lady boy) and planning their weddings?

Good luck

----------


## Katy

I am the other person offering Event planning in Caithness but I would like to wish littlemisssunshine all the best if she decides to go ahead with her new venture.

Like everything else everyone will go to who they like, a bit like the florists/photographers/venues everyone picks for there weddings and everyone picks someone/somewhere different dependant on choice or feedback from before.  Competition is competition and everyone is in the same boat in such a small community like Caithness and Sutherland.  

Thank you to everyone who mentioned me on this post, much appriecated  :Smile: 

Katy 
K.G Events.

----------


## starry

What a nice post Katy.

And good luck should you decide to go ahead littlemisssunshine  :Smile:

----------


## Anji

Starry, I agree with you.

Katy, what a great attitude you have.  Pity there aren't a lot more people like you.

----------


## bagpuss

Don't limit yourself to weddings alone. A good events organiser can run a company that is a mixture of PR and events management- for example 21st birthday parties; Silver and Golden wedding celebrations; Christenings and even funerals. School reunions for example where the people are coming from all over the place often rely on a good party planner. When I tied the knot a short while back, I wasn't a conventional young bride and my husband's PA hired an events company for our big day- which involved all sorts of nice touches I'd never have been able to dream up for myself

Good luck anyway- whatever you decide to do- nice to see someone with a touch of initiative and also all best wishes to KG

----------


## littlemisssunshine

Thanks to all for your opinions much appreciated

----------


## Margaret M.

I don't plan on having any more weddings, I'm cured,  :Grin:  but best of luck to you.  I hope you find your niche.

----------


## bagpuss

My husband's former business partner had a sister who'd spent much of her life in foreign parts, but died suddenly while at home on a visit. In her will was a request for a party planner to stage an after funeral party with Kir Royale and a jazz band to celebrate her life. The funeral itself was a formal requiem, and the 'special request' was a total contrast which her friends and family appreciated. They were too upset by the bereavement to have planned that sort of thing for themselves- and the planner carried out her wishes to the letter. I'm considering leaving instructions like these for myself when the hour comes.

----------


## littlemisssunshine

thanks to all for your comments and some great ideas

----------


## bagpuss

How's this for an idea- similar to the wedding planner. 'Dream daze' is a London based company that puts together special days for individuals or small groups. If you have a friend with a milestone birthday coming up, who doesn't want a huge party, but has a budget for a special day you organise an event for them. These can range from a day at a spa, followed by a trip to the theatre, or a special meal. The planner books it and the link person makes sure the money is in place so the party person doesn't have to cart money or cards around with them. Even better if its arranged for a surprise.  

I was shocked when a close friend of mine from Wick turned 50 and had to celebrate it all on her own. She booked the French restaurant, dropped some hints to the people she worked with, and to the restaurant, well in advance, and turned up to eat a lonely dinner. Other diners all turned up as 'chance' customers, and she had no special pampering at all. I asked her what she did afterwards. She said the meal was so miserable she burst into tears halfway through the main course, and as she didn't want to go home alone, she went and did her shopping in Tesco.

If I'd known about 'Dream daze' at the time I'd have booked them for her- she's a carer, and it would have made a real difference- and she's not alone. So if you want to bring some sunshine into someone's life, that might let you test the water. You might even call your company 'Just Treats'

Good luck

----------


## Katy

Good posts Bagpuss!

Not sure what line littlemisssunshine is planning but I offer event planning for ANY event and also offer what you have suggested regarding the birthday surprise.  Organising any surprise can get very stressful for the person organising it in case the person finds out and trying to pull it altogether without leaving anything lying about!  

The funeral idea is really good but is a hard one to mention to people or advertise!....but to me a funeral is classed as an event and I cover all events!

Katy
K.G Events

----------


## littlemisssunshine

many thanks bagpuss that is a very good idea, I feel quite sorry for your friend celebrating their 50th alone i think its such a shame that people just dont seem very interested in celebrating parts of their lives anymore you quite often mention that your plannign having a birthday meal to friends and family and you always end up with half of them saying they cant but they will come next year know one knows whats around the corner and we should all make the most out of life.

By the way thanks to kittykat for the private message it is beginning to turn into a thread advertising other businesses  :Smile:

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

have you thought about your pricing etc yet ?

----------

